# Anyone have experience with the Husqvarna TS-60 Tile Saw??



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking for a new tile saw and am interested in the Husqvarna Ts-60. I am a remodeling contractor and I don't tile everyday, but I do do my own tile on the bathrooms and kitchens that we do and other tile projects within our abilities.

I am wondering if anyone has used one of these saws and what you could tell me about it? How is it? What do you like and/or what do you dislike? 

I am also open to suggestions for other saws, keeping in mind that I don't need a monster saw that can power through anything. Also, I like the features of the TS-60.

Finally, there seems to be few places online that have them in stock or for sale they seem kind of hard to find. Does anyone know of an online retailer that they could recommend?

Thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Midwest Trade Tool
http://tiletools.com/us/husqvarna-ts-60-tilebrick-saw-with-stand-26-rip/

Haven't heard great reviews but haven't heard of a lot of complaints either.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gotta be better then the DeWalt though right?? LOL.

Angus would you recommend a different saw for my needs??


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.imerusa.com/COMBI250VA10inch.htm

These are nice too:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, since you asked......

The Imer Combi 200. It has the same cut capacity of either the Dewalt of Husqvarna, but it's lighter than both (much lighter than the Husq) and cost me less than the Dewalt. 

It does NOT have the water containment of either but I feel it's much smoother and it is dead-on accurate. 

That's what I'd recommend, especially because it's only 45 lbs but can cut just about anything.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Well, since you asked......
> 
> The Imer Combi 200. It has the same cut capacity of either the Dewalt of Husqvarna, but it's lighter than both (much lighter than the Husq) and cost me less than the Dewalt.
> 
> ...


I'd say they have the nicest saws. After seeing all the tile run through Craig's Imer commercially, its amazing to see it take the beating and still be dead on accurate...


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

The water containment was a feature I liked but now I would be interested to learn more about the Imer saws.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I still like my Pearl too but when it's time, I'll grab an Imer. I made my additional back splash out of Ditra and Pex.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There's another benefit to the Imer. You don't push the tile through the blade, you pull the blade into the tile. The benefit is if you dam off the back of the saw like Dawg did, you will never have a problem pushing a tray into your barricade.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just like Angus said...
Light weight
Great cut capacity
Cost

And Todd...
Dead accurate after it takes a beating. Believe it or not i have only had to true up the saw once since it was new 4 years ago. That was because a pallet jack slammed into it in the trailer.

IMO...best kept secret in wet saws.:thumbsup:

I have had:
Dewalt 10"-1 year
Ridgid 10"-1 year
MK 101Pro 10"-2years
I have now:
Imer 250/1000VA
Imer 200


Dollar for dollar you cant beat the Imer line of saws.
...and your back will thank you!


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was kind of hoping not to have to build my own barrier for water containment. 

I have never used a tile saw that you pull the blade through like the Imer, I have always used ones where you push the tile tray to the blade. I guess that's what I am used to so it just seems weird to me.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Just like Angus said...
> Light weight
> Great cut capacity
> Cost
> ...


...I thought you'd a posted the picture with Angus sitting on your saw :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> I was kind of hoping not to have to build my own barrier for water containment.
> 
> I have never used a tile saw that you pull the blade through like the Imer, I have always used ones where you push the tile tray to the blade. I guess that's what I am used to so it just seems weird to me.


Also with the Pearl that I have, its coaction.. push table but saw head comes to you. Its weird at first but a back saver as well.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> I was kind of hoping not to have to build my own barrier for water containment.


Water spray is really not that bad on the Imer.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You're not crazy for considering the Dewalt or Husqvarna. However, if you really consider how those 2 saws operate and then consider how a rail saw operates, it starts to be clear why a rail saw is more accurate.

I don't know about others but the single most important feature of a wet saw to me is accuracy. All that water containment means squat of you can't cut correctly.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Seems the experts like Imer. Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> Seems the experts like Imer. Hard to argue with that.


I'm an expert that prefers Imer and I don't even have one :laughing::laughing::wallbash:


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I can save about 400 bucks with the Imer too!!! Now I just have to figure out where to spend that 400 LOL.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bretth0214 said:


> I can save about 400 bucks with the Imer too!!! Now I just have to figure out where to spend that 400 LOL.


Keep asking, we can help! :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Get a T3 razor... Now you have 300 left :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> Well I am a remodeling contractor who does most of my own tile work in kitchen and baths we install as well as the occasional floor in other room. I won't use the saw everyday maybe only a dozen jobs in a year. I want it to be portable, accurate, and have decent water containment.


I looked at the different saws that Contractor Direct sells to compare price. I didn't realize that the Imer was only around $70 more than Dewalt and everything else is basically starting around $100 more, including the Pearl. I'd personally go for the Imer in that situation and highly consider a Sigma tile slicer where you will find that you will use that more because they are more portable and quicker. My Sigma 3C was around $500 but it was paid off on the first job where I tiled 60sf floor(1 day) and 115 sf shower (the next day). I used my wet saw for 3 cuts and grinder for 4 cuts on that job. All the rest was cut in the entry room to the bathroom (3 feet away) 
Definately consider one


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Groutface said:


> Did u flood test the backsplash?


I literally laughed the  out loud. :thumbsup: 

I'll 3rd, 4th, 5th or whatever the Imer and the Sigma 3C route. I love my Sigma. I was on the fence a while back about rail saws and was about to pull the trigger on an Imer when a Rubi fell into my lap for a deal I just couldn't pass up. A rail saw is actually a lot nice to use once you get used to it. You have a lot more options now that the motor arm is out of the way. They do make a bigger mess than a cart saw however, but it can be easily contained with some ingenuity.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

We just got TS-60's back in stock today! If you are considering a rail saw, Imer is the way to go (I can help you on one of those too :whistling). If you prefer a trolley saw, I can say from experience, the TS-60 is fantastic. As a matter of fact, after talking about them for so long, I bought one myself. I LOVE it! Easy transport, cuts large format tile, virtually no water spray, and lightweight. Give me a call for the CT hookup! 800-830-8665

Steve


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Sprung831 said:


> We just got TS-60's back in stock today! If you are considering a rail saw, Imer is the way to go (I can help you on one of those too :whistling). If you prefer a trolley saw, I can say from experience, the TS-60 is fantastic. As a matter of fact, after talking about them for so long, I bought one myself. I LOVE it! Easy transport, cuts large format tile, virtually no water spray, and lightweight. Give me a call for the CT hookup! 800-830-8665
> 
> Steve


Doesn't the TS-60 have some engineering issues they are trying to work out? We aren't supposed to get another shipment until later this month.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

StoneTooling said:


> Doesn't the TS-60 have some engineering issues they are trying to work out? We aren't supposed to get another shipment until later this month.


For as long as they took to offer it to the public, after the loooong hype, it should be perfect :whistling:


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

There was an issue with the original lot, they have since resolved the issue, and are ready to sell again. :thumbup:


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Sprung831 said:


> There was an issue with the original lot, they have since resolved the issue, and are ready to sell again. :thumbup:


Good to know, we have a ton of them on backorder. I had a customer call me yesterday who gave us his money 2 months ago and wanted to make sure we didn't forget about him :whistling


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was a bit concerned as well about there being some sort of issue with the ts-60. I never used a rail type tile saw and I am not sure if it is something that would bother me or not. 

It is hard to ignore all the votes for the Imer, but I do like the water containment of the ts-60.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Decisions Decisions lol.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sprung can you tell me more about the TS-60 from your personal experience.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My mother in law works for Husqvarna.. sadly, she works for the Agricultural Division and not the Industrial...but she did let me know what she could get me one for  provided that she worked for that division :wallbash:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> My mother in law works for Husqvarna.. sadly, she works for the Agricultural Division and not the Industrial...but she did let me know what she could get me one for  provided that she worked for that division :wallbash:


That's kinda like going to your 20 year reunion and the former hottest girl in school telling you she woulda slept with you had you only asked...and now she's a nun.  :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> That's kinda like going to your 20 year reunion and the former hottest girl in school telling you she woulda slept with you had you only asked...and now she's a nun.  :laughing:


:laughing:
In short, I could buy 2 and it'd be like nothing happened... I might just have to see if she can pull some strings for me :shifty:


----------



## J. P. (Mar 9, 2007)

I think you'll be happier with a saw that has good water containment. I can't comment on how the Imer handles water because I've never tried one, but it does look like a nice saw.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing:
> In short, I could buy 2 and it'd be like nothing happened... I might just have to see if she can pull some strings for me :shifty:


I'll go in halfs with you :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You're not crazy for considering the Dewalt or Husqvarna. However, if you really consider how those 2 saws operate and then consider how a rail saw operates, it starts to be clear why a rail saw is more accurate.
> 
> I don't know about others but the single most important feature of a wet saw to me is accuracy. All that water containment means squat of you can't cut correctly.


I'd say this post makes the most sense to me... :whistling:

Unless you plan on lugging a wet saw into a house for every single job, I'd want to know why water containment is a problem. Doesn't matter what saw you have...anything 18" and bigger makes a mess (not a big mess but it will dump out some water off the sides). That's where a tile crayon marker comes in handy.. just draw some lines on the tile and the wax helps dam the runoff. The Imers are not that bad with overspray at all.

Clean and accurate cuts makes the job go smoother = happy customer


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think that sums it up, Imer is way better than that husqewhatchmacallit..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sprung831 said:


> We just got TS-60's back in stock today! If you are considering a rail saw, Imer is the way to go (I can help you on one of those too :whistling). If you prefer a trolley saw, I can say from experience, the TS-60 is fantastic. As a matter of fact, after talking about them for so long, I bought one myself. I LOVE it! Easy transport, cuts large format tile, virtually no water spray, and lightweight. Give me a call for the CT hookup! 800-830-8665
> 
> Steve


How well does the Husqvarna hold mat tile? The main reason that I will be going back to a rail saw is because of bad handling with mosaics. The sheets flop off the edge and hard to handle with a moving tray. I wish I would've considered that end of it before buying my Pearl.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tech Dawg said:


> How well does the Husqvarna hold mat tile? The main reason that I will be going back to a rail saw is because of bad handling with mosaics. The sheets flop off the edge and hard to handle with a moving tray. I wish I would've considered that end of it before buying my Pearl.



I don't have any issues. The trolley is 24" long, and I think about 14-16" wide. The only issue I can really see is teeny tiny mosaics dropping into the wide cut channel for when the blade is set to mitre. The other thing to consider, is that it is not "spraying" water on the blade, so you don't have to worry as much about them falling off the mesh, since the tile is not soaking wet after you cut it. :cowboy:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve, if you had to compare the TS-60 to the Combi 200va, what's the verdict?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't compare them Angus, two totally different worlds in my opinion. I think that trolley saws are good for some things, and rail saws for others. That's the reason I have both :thumbup:

Kinda like a push cutter vs. a pull. Everyone has a preference, and something that works better for them. TS-60 is far and away the best trolley saw I've ever used. As for rail saws, still love my Raimondi (even though we can't get em anymore), but has disadvantages over the Imer. Combi is much more portable, and the manual is available in English


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

As to the issue on the mosaics dropping into the tray...

We use a piece of plywood the size of the table,cut a grove in it the width of the blade,raise blade just above the grove in the wood and....poof! No smalls drop in the tray!:thumbup:


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

The TS-60 is an awesome saw that our customers have been extremely happy with. It will cut like many tile saws on the market but the water containment system is the selling point. Having a wet tile saw that you could use in doors without having to tarp a whole room is a major selling point. And it's really not much more expensive than the saws with the same technical info.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the Imer 115v. Been using it for at least 15 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

IMER makes a great machine. We don't sell too many online now that they have adopted a MAP pricing policy but we move a ton of them through our showroom. Those things built solid.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, scratch that. We just received a shipment of 3...I should have probably asked my purchasing guy =)


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> As to the issue on the mosaics dropping into the tray...
> 
> We use a piece of plywood the size of the table,cut a grove in it the width of the blade,raise blade just above the grove in the wood and....poof! No smalls drop in the tray!:thumbup:


That's a perfect solution for a rail saw but does nothing for a trolley...

Since the arm is in the way, if you have a 12"x24" sheet, depending on where you cut it the board will not allow the arm to pass and then you're definately stuck with the grinder. You can probably fold a sheet back but that's when they start falling off 

Rail saws are definately more mulitpurpose :clap: the more I talk about this, the more I'm needing one


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

tileman2000 said:


> I have the Imer 115v. Been using it for at least 15 years and it's still going strong.


Sheesh Mike, now that's a long time and I know you set a lot of tile...

15 years VS. New on the market with 1st batch problems... Hhhmmmmmm..........


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well if the Imer lasted a tile pro 15 years I would be able to pass it on to my great great grandchildren with the amount of use I would put on it. LOL


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> Well if the Imer lasted a tile pro 15 years I would be able to pass it on to my great great grandchildren with the amount of use I would put on it. LOL


Seriously though.. Mike sets ALOT of tile..


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe it. 

I appreciate everyone's help. Thank you!!! Any and all input is appreciated.

I haven't made up my mind yet I keep going back and forth, but I am keeping everyones perspective in mind and it is been helpful.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Couple more TS-60's just went out the door. Get em while they're hot boys! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Turk (Dec 26, 2014)

All of these reviews are so old, I purchased the TS60, after one glance I had to have it, looks are deceiving, after two days of use I was so disappointed, lacked power and was cutting an1/8 inch out of square even though the cart was allighned perfectly. Turns out the removable rear spacer flange behind the blade has to much play and allows the blade under pressure to move off line either direction. A rep picked. It up and took it to their service center to be calibrated, a day and a half man hours could not correct the engineering error so he said it would be better and more cost effective for them to just get me a new one out of the box, I declined and began looking where I would spend the $1000 dollars on another saw. In searching I saw the Chicago Electic 10" 2.5 Tile & Brick saw listed at $ 219. And thought this must be a joke, no joke! I bought one and put it to the test ammediatly, I'm still laughing, the saw is awesome, lots of power yet clean cutting, easy assembly, cuts true clean and square right out of the box, does everything the TS 60 and DS2400 does but is actually more user friendly than either at a fraction the price. Chicago is the Brick Oven of the Capital and Thay have cooked up a tasty treat at a tasty price. Even though you can set this saw up on any table get the stand for $54., it's light yet sturdy on wheels, just put $ 700. Back in my pocket and got a better performing saw than the competing name brands, I'm still laughing!


----------

